# mahal na ko pina-iyak



## SandRock

What does the sentence "mahal na ko pina-iyak" mean?


----------



## Qcumber

SandRock said:


> What does the sentence "mahal na ko pina-iyak" mean?


 
It's not clear. 

*1) mahál na kó pinaiyák = dear [my love] that I made cry [?]*
The standard structure is: mahál na pinaiyák kó

*2) mahál na 'kó [akó] pinaiyák = dear [my love] that made me cry [?]*
The standard structure is: mahál na pinaiyák akó

It would be interesting to have the context and the whole sentence. 

P.S. I am not a native speaker of Tagalog.


----------



## SandRock

It has nothing else, it was in the msn name of a friend... Could it be, love makes me cry?


----------



## Qcumber

SandRock said:


> It has nothing else, it was in the msn name of a friend... Could it be, love makes me cry?


 
Not really. Here are my translations in Classical Tagalog of the possible sentences the person had in mind.

*1) Love makes me cry.*

1a) Akó'y pinaíiyák nang pag-íbig. / Pinaíiyák akó nang pag-íbig.
1b) Akó'y pinaíiyák nang pagmamahál. / Pinaíiyák akó nang pagmamahál. 

1c) Ang pag-íbig ay ikinaíiyák kó. / Ikinaíiyák kó ang pag-íbig.
1d) Ang pagmamahál ay ikinaíiyák kó. / Ikinaíiiyák kó ang pagmamahál.

*2) You make me cry, my love.*

Pinaíiyák mó akó, mahál kó.

*3) My love, you make me cry.*

Mahál kó, pinaíiyák mó akó.

Perhaps the person doesn't know Tagalog very well.


----------



## endl3ss

The right word for that is "Pinaiyak ako ng aking mahal" it means 
"My love made me cry"......


----------



## Qcumber

endl3ss said:


> The right word for that is "Pinaiyak ako ng aking mahal" it means
> "My love made me cry"......


 
Yes, another possibility. Let me accentuate it.
*Pinaiyák akó ng [nang] áking mahál.*

How do you connect it to SandRock's SMS? I still can't see what it means.

By the way, here are the variants of your sentence.

*Pinaiyák akó nang mahál kó.*
*Akó'y pinaiyák nang áking mahál.*
*Akó'y pinaiyák nang mahál kó.*

All four mean the same: "My love made me cry."


----------



## MariadeManila

Hello!

The sentence is of wrong construction. Q cumber is right, it could be



			
				qcumber said:
			
		

> *2) mahál na 'kó [akó] pinaiyák = dear [my love] that made me cry [?]
> *The standard structure is: mahál na pinaiyák akó


 
but what is clear is love makes her cry.


----------



## Qcumber

MariadeManila said:


> The sentence is of wrong construction. Q cumber is right, it could be [...] but what is clear is love makes her cry.


Thank you, Maria de Manila.


----------

